# Lost Paddle Clear Creek Ark



## jonny water (Oct 28, 2003)

My buddy swam in the crux move of the 2nd gorge. We recovered his boat with help from Tom, a local in the area who spanked every rapid. We lost a Black bent shaft Werner paddle with an old Alaska sticker an no name. If found please call me at 720-273-1998. We lost it on Tuesday 6-10-2008. We found 2 other paddles with Kent Phillips name on both!

Thanks, and I'll make it up to anyone who finds it!

Peace, Jon


----------



## jonny water (Oct 28, 2003)

bump


----------

